# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  How to figure how much bitcoin to buy?

## Beetlegeuse

I want to start using bitcoin because my UGL source has an absurd minimum purchase for WU and the like. This is the only use I have for crypto and every cent I put into my wallet beyond how much I need for this buy is needlessly tied up until the next buy, which will be several months at the least.

So if my gear is going to cost me $100, how the hell do I figure out how much bitcoin I need to buy to cover that transaction?

----------


## 956Vette

Increase your coin buy 10-15% to cover sending fee & volatility risk.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

So is what you're telling me that there are too many variables to calculate for a single transaction but in your experience 15% will cover it?

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Much obliged!

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> So is what you're telling me that there are too many variables to calculate for a single transaction but in your experience 15% will cover it?


It comes down to the fees you get charged to make the purchase and how much the fees are to buy the coin in the first place. Some services are reasonable in their fees. Other ones like some of the Bitcoin ATMs charge like 25% or more just to buy the coin. 

But usually, when you're making your purchases, your wallet will tell you how much over you need to send so that the gear dealer gets the proper amount.

----------


## tootallshorty

Buy as much BTC as you can afford! I promise you it wont just "sit there". It will most likely appreciate which means you will make money while waiting on the next purchase.

----------

